# NYC Dealers



## olsen (Feb 21, 2006)

Anyone have any recommendations for Glycine dealers in NYC? I've been to a few places but no one seems to have much of a selection on hand.
Thanks


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

;-) Well, there're one and it's a nasty name on the forums; Tourneau.


----------



## olsen (Feb 21, 2006)

I went to two of them and nasty pretty well describes the experience. There is a place on 47th St that's listed by Glycine as an AD - they don't have anything in stock but say they can get anything. I'd like to try a few on.


----------



## HeadOffice (Mar 9, 2006)

I went to Joseph Edwards Watches but they seemed sleazy - wanting a lot of cash up front before even ordering in a watch for me (sight unseen).
However, always good to check out the range (I just wouldn't buy from them)...

Joseph Edwards Watches
500 5th Avenue (between 42nd & 43rd)
New York, NY
Ph: +1.212.730.7300


----------



## JOSEPHEDWARDS (Sep 8, 2007)

I Just Came Across This Post And Was Disturbed. This Customer Expects A Retailer To Purchase Several Watches Just To Try On Without Any Intention Of Purchasing One And Has The Nerve To Call The Retailer Sleazy.


----------



## pyrogun (Apr 10, 2006)

I purchased my Glycine Observer from Joseph Edwards a year or so ago.
An absolutely pleasant experience. Very helpful sales staff.
I did not encounter anything remotely resembling "sleazy".

The last time I was in the city there was construction underway and it did not look like they were open.
Is Joseph Edwards still at the same location?


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

*Maybe if inventory..*

was actually housed onsite as an AD should you wouldn't have customers who came away dissatisfied :-s :roll: o| :rodekaart



JOSEPHEDWARDS said:


> I Just Came Across This Post And Was Disturbed. This Customer Expects A Retailer To Purchase Several Watches Just To Try On Without Any Intention Of Purchasing One And Has The Nerve To Call The Retailer Sleazy.


----------



## HeadOffice (Mar 9, 2006)

Yeah - right. Like you've never heard the word 'inventory'. Like people will pay for a watch without seeing it on their wrist. Hope you buy your car like that. How about being pressured to put money down even though you haven't seen one in the flesh. That's what I call 'sleazy' and I stand by my observation.



JOSEPHEDWARDS said:


> I Just Came Across This Post And Was Disturbed. This Customer Expects A Retailer To Purchase Several Watches Just To Try On Without Any Intention Of Purchasing One And Has The Nerve To Call The Retailer Sleazy.


----------



## Token (Jul 23, 2006)

I would find it difficult to take an AD very seriously as a vendor or brand representative if he didn't stock at least a few samples of whatever brands he sold...:think:


----------



## TUCKERMAN (Aug 15, 2007)

What you didnt make clear was if the retailer was authorized for other brands, and if so were those displayed? Ask the average person on the street if they ever heard the name "Rolex" and probably 75% will recognize the brand. Try it with Glycine and its probably under 1% at best. Turning inventory quickly increases profitabiltiy. Most retailers dont have unlimited funds for inventory and when given the chance they must place their funds where they turn it the quickest. In all of NYC, what are there maybe 3 dealers? With any item that has limited distribution, the buyer will, in most cases, face some inconveniences and risk.

I want to make this very clear. I have never heard of this retailer let alone affiliated with the business in any way. However I am in the retail business, and people do not realize the damage they can do to a business with "off the cuff" remarks. Sometimes these are the very same people who return items repeatedly, complain to the BBB, and want money for their inconvenience.


just my two cents based on my experience.


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

*Having dealt with retail (both large & small)..*

What I can say, if you are an AD for my product (and we do have AD's) you need to carry some semblance of a product line (at least 1 from each model line, you don't need to have 1 to show and 4 to go, 1 to show in the watch industry should be more than enough). If you cannot represent my product adequately I will find someone who will. Heck, compared to the margins in the watch industry (come on, 50% markup, even when you take into a 30% discount to close the sale to your watch collector), my AD's would be hurting, but they understand the capital investment required to be an AD and that it is a long run proposition, not one that they should or do go into lightly. I have on many occasions dropped AD's of my product due to their inability to provide professional representation. The comments in the forum aren't not off the cuff, but have validity to those who make them and are not atypical of what a watch aficionado would or should expect from an AD. Consumer remarks and feedback are necessary for maintaining and expanding your points of sale. If you cannot represent the product you are authorized to sell adequately, drop the product line and go with what works for you.. :roll:



TUCKERMAN said:


> What you didnt make clear was if the retailer was authorized for other brands, and if so were those displayed? Ask the average person on the street if they ever heard the name "Rolex" and probably 75% will recognize the brand. Try it with Glycine and its probably under 1% at best. Turning inventory quickly increases profitabiltiy. Most retailers dont have unlimited funds for inventory and when given the chance they must place their funds where they turn it the quickest. In all of NYC, what are there maybe 3 dealers? With any item that has limited distribution, the buyer will, in most cases, face some inconveniences and risk.
> 
> I want to make this very clear. I have never heard of this retailer let alone affiliated with the business in any way. However I am in the retail business, and people do not realize the damage they can do to a business with "off the cuff" remarks. Sometimes these are the very same people who return items repeatedly, complain to the BBB, and want money for their inconvenience.
> 
> just my two cents based on my experience.


----------



## TUCKERMAN (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Having dealt with retail (both large & small)..*

It sure doesn't look like retailers are battling to carry Glycine---its probably the other way around. Here is what we dont know. The original poster didnt make clear if Joseph Edwards had any Glycine displayed. Also, we dont know how many Glycines were special ordered. Maybe its just enough (or more) to keep the retailer and Glycine happy.


----------



## funkright (Feb 11, 2006)

*One could've said the same thing..*

about Panerai not to long ago :roll: and I would think, but I could be wrong, that if _Tourneau_ carries Glycine they are probably doing ok.. :think:



TUCKERMAN said:


> It sure doesn't look like retailers are battling to carry Glycine---its probably the other way around. Here is what we dont know. The original poster didnt make clear if Joseph Edwards had any Glycine displayed. Also, we dont know how many Glycines were special ordered. Maybe its just enough (or more) to keep the retailer and Glycine happy.


----------



## Curtis (Sep 3, 2007)

I was also unable to find an AD in either NYC or Northern NJ, eventually I took a chance and purchased an Airman 18 sight unseen. I would not do this again (see my posting re: Airman 18 problem). If it is of any help, I recall seeing a posting that mentioned a Tourneau Watch Gear store in Atlantic City that was carrying Glycine. You might want to give them a call to confirm; I realize it's a good 2 hour drive, but you just might save yourself from making an expensive mistake.

Curtis


----------



## Zennmaster (May 14, 2006)

HeadOffice said:


> Yeah - right. Like you've never heard the word 'inventory'. Like people will pay for a watch without seeing it on their wrist. Hope you buy your car like that. How about being pressured to put money down even though you haven't seen one in the flesh. That's what I call 'sleazy' and I stand by my observation.


I gotta agree here. To my mind, the number one reason to buy from brick and mortar rather than on-line (and for purposes of this discussion, I am leaving the AD vs. GM question out of it completely) is to actually have the chance to hold the watch, try it on, and just generally check it out. It's one thing if I am looking at a super limited-edition or other highly specialized piece, but if I'm looking for something right in the mainstream of the product line, I'm not going to plunk down 40 or 50% (or, in one case, 100% up front, cash only, non-refundable) just to take a look. Of course, the dealer certainly has the right to ask me to do any of that, but I also have the right to vote with my Amex card. If the local guy is going to charge a higher price, and isn't going to do anything more than the on-line retailer is, why should I buy from him?

Now, having said all that, I am also a very big supporter of locally owned, independent business (my wife owns a small, independent bookstore). However, every successful small business owner knows that there is always a way to beat on-line retailers, box stores, and national chains. It's the easiest thing in the world: OFFER SUPERIOR CUSTOMER SERVICE. If you're not willing to do that, then the evolution of the market will leave you behind. Being a business owner in itself is not enough, it still takes work!

[/rant]


----------



## HeadOffice (Mar 9, 2006)

*Michael, I agree...*

Exactly! What I wouldn't give for a dealer that offered reasonable prices and had stock. I'm not your average buyer. I might buy *at least* one watch every two months.

If I found someone pleasant behind the counter - even better if they're actually interested in watches - then I'd keep going back. I might actually like to go there, have a chat, try on some other model and walk out with either the one I went in for, a different watch altogether or maybe both.

This is not just a Glycine problem either. I've been trying to get my hands on a Breitling Emergency to see if it'll fit my wrist. No-one carries it in stock - if they do it's gone in a day or two! Now that's a serious chuck of change but I'd be happy to get one if it fitted. You'd think the dealer that told me it sold in a day or two would get another one in - I'm sure their commission would make it worthwhile. If it didn't fit me they'd sell it to someone else.

Oh, by the way, yes the dealer did have a Glycine model (the Airman 7 with three faces - absolutely not my style and no real indicator of all the great models Glycine makes) on display.



Zennmaster said:


> I gotta agree here. To my mind, the number one reason to buy
> 
> [snip]


----------

